# Streamlined IRS Question



## snowman8 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am a dual Canadian/American citizen residing in Canada for many years. I am attempting to fill out the last three years of US tax returns, but I have hit a road block. 

I have a "Defined Benefit Pension Plan" through my work. It is registered according to the T4's I receive from Canada Revenue. I have only made contributions to the plan. The plan in non-voluntary and the future distributions are based on pensionable service years. 

I have no idea where to report the pension plan, or if I even need too. I have called both the IRS and Canada revenue with little help, except not to use form 8891. Form 8938 mentions interest in a foreign pension plan, but I am well below the reporting threshold for using form. 

Thank you for any help,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, if it's a defined benefit plan (vs a defined contribution plan, which is actually a sort of savings/investment account), you don't report it anywhere for US tax purposes. It isn't considered "yours" until you qualify for benefits, i.e. you actually retire.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

Per Articvle XVIII, Paragraphs 13 & 14, contributions made to, or benefits accrued under, a qualifying retirement plan in Canada by or on behalf of the U.S. citizen will be deductible or excludible in computing his or her taxable income in the United States. If the amount of contributions are less than $10,000 USD, then nothing needs to be done to exclude the contributions. If the amount exceeds $10,000 USD and the taxpayer is looking to exclude this from their US taxable income, then they need to attach a Form 8833 to report the tax treaty exclusion.

I hope this helps!!


----------

